# First tick - yuck



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks goodness for the very smooth and short coat of the Vizsla, as Holly's first tick was very obvious. It was right above her ear and I pulled it out as best I could with tweezers. Only problem is I didn't get the whole thing. Now she has a small lump there and a black spot. Now what?? 

She does so love to bounce and romp through long grassy areas, but I guess they are breeding grounds for ticks!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh dear, I too was mortified this summer cooper got 2. 1 in his ear and 1 onhis winky. Unfortunately leaving the head in can cause infection. Keep watchful eye on the blighter. Invest in a tool only a few pounds. Good luck and hope it doesnt go nasty.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Put a drop of dishwashing liquid on your finger, then rub it on the tick. It will release from the dog.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Eh... I would recommend NOT using any liquids on ticks. While it does release the grip, it also forces the tick to regurgitate blood and whatever diseases they may be carrying back into your pets body. You should not squeeze, twist or suffocate the tick. You should really be using a tick removing tool to quickly yank the b*stard out. 

http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/tick.asp
http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/getting_ticks_off_dog.html
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=62
http://www.petfinder.com/dogs/dog-care/remove-dog-tick/

Use tweezers or one of these instead:


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We used the tick key shown above on Aspen earlier this year and the tick popped out no problem. We keep one in our travel first aid kit and our camping gear now. Great product and cheap.


----------



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, folks. Definitely adding a tick removal key/tool to my ever-growing dog gear stash. There's still a little bump in that spot, with a small black dot at the centre. Unfortunately I also pulled out quite a bit of fur while trying to remove, so she's got a little bald spot there too. 

I'll keep on eye on it and watch for infection. Thanks again!


----------

